# ISO of information on Grand Camembert cheese



## goodgiver (May 3, 2007)

Can anyone tell me anything about Grand Camembert Cheese. What do you do with it ,    How do you eat it ? etc.


----------



## Katie H (May 3, 2007)

Goodgiver, from what I've been able to learn, "grand" camembert is an award-winning camembert.  You can use it as you would any other camembert.

How about using it in ham/camembert tarts, etc.?  Since it's a soft cheese, let it sit at room temp and serve it on "gourmet" crackers with fruit.  Serve it with grapes, pears or apples.

That's all I can think of right now.  Others will, no doubt, come with more suggestions.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 3, 2007)

You can go to Cheese, Specialty Food, Gourmet Gift Baskets, Cheese Gifts: igourmet and look it up.I think it it is very close to brie cheese.


----------



## cjs (May 4, 2007)

and it's wonderful with a spot of chutney on top of the cheese and cracker!!
or a tad of honeycomb topping it!


----------



## Yakuta (May 4, 2007)

Not sure about the difference between Grand Camembert vs. Camembert.  I just finished the entire Camembert pack I bought a few days back from the grocery store.  

Actually even though Camembert and Brie are soft cheeses I think Camembert is much more pungent than Brie.  I personally like Brie over Camembert. 

Here is how I eat mine:

Slice up french bread thinly and toast it with some butter until golden.  Place a few dabs of camembert and a tiny bit of seedless raspberry jam.  It is to die for.  

I love my brie as well with raspberries the flavors just go so well together.


----------



## cjs (May 5, 2007)

" I think Camembert is much more pungent than Brie." - it definitely is - one of my favorites.


----------



## Michelemarie (May 5, 2007)

Yakuta, that sounds fantastic. I usually just smear mine on french bread, rind and all. I will try your idea!

What is the difference between Grand and no-Grand?


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 6, 2007)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*800013: Grand Camembert ' Supreme' 7.0 oz.*[/FONT] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Grand Camembert ' Supreme' - Delicate double cream soft ripened cheese. 



Price: $6.20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gross Weight
0.50 lbOrigin:   France Shelf Life Refrigerated:   28 Days Shipping:   Product is perishable and will be shipped via FedEx Priority Overnight


----------

